# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Sản phẩm Việt - doanh nghiệp tự giới thiệu >  Máy cắt CNC plasma của Công ty cổ phần đầu tư công nghệ EMC

## Hoàng Thảo

Máy cắt CNC mini EMC1530_giải pháp tối ưu cho các xưởng có quy mô vừa và nhỏ.
Phụ kiện kèm theo:

– Ray trục XY bằng nhôm đúc nguyên khối, bền bỉ và tránh biến dạng tốt nhất
– Phần mềm sắp xếp tối ưu hóa tôn (cho cắt phôi, bản mã, kết cấu…)
– Phần mềm hỗ trợ chuyên cắt hoa văn, sắt mỹ thuật.
– Bộ nâng hạ chiều cao tự động cho mỏ cắt Plasma
– Bộ chống va đập mỏ cắt
– Bộ tách áp chống nhiễu Plasma
– USB4G
– Bộ đánh lửa tự động cho mỏ cắt gas
– Mỏ cắt gas, van chống cháy ngược + 03 bộ bép cắt gas
– Bên bán cung cấp bản vẽ bàn cắt và một số mẫu bàn cắt để bên mua tham khảo và chế tạo
Đặc tính kỹ thuật chung:

Kết cấu máy được thiết kế với khả năng chống rung tốt nhất nên độ chính xác của sản phẩm rất cao. Các bộ phận của máy rất gọn nhẹ, tháo lắp nhanh chóng rất thuận tiện cho việc di chuyển trong xưởng hoặc ra công trường.
Màn hình máy vừa phải 7″ với các phím chức năng được bố trí tách biệt, đơn giản khoa học nên thuận tiện cho việc thao tác nhanh và chính xác.
Phầm mền chạy ổn định và trong máy có sẵn 49 hình dạng cắt thông dụng ,chỉ cần nhập kích thước là có thể cắt ngay, hoặc chuyển từ bản vẽ Auto-CAD, CorelDRAW, Inventor, Vector…thông qua phần mềm sắp xếp tối ưu hóa tôn.
Có phần mềm kèm theo hỗ trợ cắt hoa văn, sắt mỹ thuật với thư viện hình phong phú. Có thể chụp ảnh bất kỳ sau đó đưa vào máy để cắt.
Bộ điều khiển của máy tương tự như bộ điều khiển Hypertherm -USA với nhiều tính năng: Hiển thị, mô phỏng quĩ đạo cắt và các tọa độ mỏ cắt trên màn hình màu, nhớ điểm cắt khi có sự cố mất điện, bù rãnh cắt, xắp xếp các hình cắt ngay trên máy….và nhiều chức năng thông minh khác.
Máy tự căn tôn (xoay bản vẽ theo độ lệch của tôn), chỉ cần đặt tấm tôn lên bàn cắt, máy sẽ tự xoay bản vẽ theo độ lệch của tôn.
Đối với qui trình cắt gas, máy được trang bị sẵn đầy đủ phụ tùng chỉ cần gắn ống khí LPG (axetylen) và khí Oxy là cắt ngay được. Cắt bằng Oxy chiều dày lên tới 200mm, mồi lửa hoàn toàn tự động.
Đối với qui trình cắt Plasma , máy trang bị sẵn “Bộ tự động điều khiển chiều cao mỏ cắt THC”, bộ tách áp, bộ kẹp mỏ và chống va đập mỏ cắt. Nguồn cắt plasma do khách hàng lựa chọn theo nhu cầu chiều dày cắt. Khi tôn bị cong vênh, mỏ cắt sẽ nâng hạ tự động theo độ cong vênh của tôn,mà người dùng không cần can thiệp bằng tay. Trong quá trình cắt bị vướng chướng ngại vật, bộ chống va đập mỏ sẽ ra lệnh dừng máy, tránh các nguy cơ như gãy mỏ cắt,hỏng động cơ…
Giá trị đầu tư thấp mà khả năng ứng dụng không hạn chế đang là thế mạnh của sản phẩm này.
Thông số kỹ thuật:

Model	EMC-1530F	EMC-1530H
Nguồn vào	V	1P~220VAC~400W
Qui trình cắt	Oxy gas + Plasma
Chiều rộng cắt	mm	1500
Chiều dài cắt	mm	3000
Tốc độ cắt	mm/ph	0~4000
Chiều dày cắt Oxy-gas	mm	5~200
Chiều dày cắt Plasma	mm	Tùy thuộc vào nguồn cắt
Độ chính xác	± 0.2mm/m
Chế độ nâng hạ mỏ	Núm nhấn	Tự động
Bộ điều khiển CNC FastCNC với các tính năng tương đương bộ điều khiển CNC cao cấp của Hypertherm.


Giới thiệu đặc tính của hệ thống điều khiển:

Màn hình màu LCD 7″ 800×680
Giao diện tiếng anh.
Có sẵn 49 hình mẫu thông dụng khác nhau , chỉ cần chọn và nhập kích thước là cắt.
Ngôn ngữ máy G code hỗ trợ các phần mềm FastCAM、FreeNest、SmartNest、IBE.
Bàn phím thiết kế nhỏ gọn dễ dàng thao tác và nhập các file đầu vào.
Hỗ trợ một số thao tác đồ họa ngay trên máy như: Proportion, Rotate, Mirror.
Tất cả các cổng vào hoặc cổng ra hoặc số lượng các cổng cũng có thể tùy chỉnh.
Có chức năng tự chẩn đoán, để chẩn đoán tình trạng của các khóa và tất cả các trạng thái IO,tạo điều kiện kiểm tra và khắc phục lỗi.
Có giao diện USB để làm việc với các tập tin.
Hệ thống có thể nâng cấp thường xuyên thông qua USB , nhà sản xuất cam kết miễn phí nâng cấp trong suốt thời gian sử dụng máy.
Xuất và nhập một file hoặc tất cả các file.
Hiển thị thời gian, giờ, ngày, tháng, năm.
Hỗ trợ phương pháp cắt bằng gas, plasma có 4 sự lựa chọn.
Các cổng điều khiển IO của phương pháp cắt plasma và Gas được tách riêng.
Hỗ trợ bộ tự động điều khiển mỏ cắt với hai chế độ ra nhiệt cho cắt plasma và 3 chế độ ra nhiệt xuyên thủng cho cắt bằng Gas để có chất lượng tốt nhất cho việc đục lỗ ( cắt từ trong ra). Thời gian cho các quá trình này được cài đặt theo ý muốn.
Phản hồi hồ quang plasma, phản hồi vị trí.
Hỗ trợ cắt cạnh biên. Nó có thể tiết kiệm thời gian gia nhiệt cho thép tấm dày.
Cài đặt được thời gian tăng tốc và giảm tốc.
Tốc độ cắt khi bắt đầu vào góc hoặc chuyển tiếp từ đường thẳng sang cong được tự động giảm xuống tránh bắn tóe kim loại và cắt không hết góc . Tốc độ này được cài đặt tùy theo chiều dày vật cắt.
Chế độ phóng to , thu nhỏ để xem sự di chuyển đầu cắt trên màn hình đồ họa.
Hệ thống DSP có thể kiểm soát chính xác tốc độ cắt, tiếng ồn và sự rung.
Tốc độ khởi động và tăng tốc được cài đặt dễ dàng.
Tự động ghi nhớ tình trạng làm việc của mỏ cắt khi bị cắt nguồn điện đột ngột hoặc bất cứ lỗi nào làm ngưng quá trình cắt và phục hồi lại quá trình cắt khi đã có điện hoặc khắc phục xong các lỗi trước đó.
Chức năng offset.
Hiển thị đầy đủ trên màn hình màu: quĩ đạo đường cắt, tọa độ cắt, tốc độ cắt, tín hiệu đóng mở các cổng, các lệnh cắt… làm cho việc kiểm soát quá trình cắt vô cùng dễ dàng.
EMC1530HH

----------


## Đoàn Bosch Rexroth

Bên mình chuyên cung cấp các thiết bị cho chế tạo máy CNC. Nếu bạn quan tâm hoặc cần hỗ trợ tư vấn thì liên hệ mình nhé
Công ty TNHH DVKT NGÔ PHAN

----------


## Trần Hoàng Nam

Good quá rồi !

----------

